# Some Hogs from Thursday (5-3-07)



## Phil The Thrill (Oct 21, 2005)

The two on the right were both 34.5 lbs.



Anybody know why some carp look like this? A friend of mine called it a mirror carp, I have never heard of this term.


----------



## bowcarp (Feb 27, 2007)

it's still a regular common carp it just has a recessive gene that causes that they can also be scaleless called a leather carp just a little differnt twist in the gene's kind of like when you get a piebald or albino deer same critter just differnt


----------



## Phil The Thrill (Oct 21, 2005)

that is what i figured... i figured that it is a common carp but do they get that way when they are old? or is it really just a gene?


----------



## boondocks (Jan 27, 2006)

Those are some monster carp. Keep whacking them.


----------

